# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  حفل تخريج محمد و غسان و سوسن .. إلى السنة الثالثة

## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

* قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون و الذين لا يعلمون * صدق الله العظيم 

بمناسبة انتهاء الامتحانات في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا ، و تخرج طلابها محمد و غسان و سوسن إلى السنة الثالثة ندعوكم إلى هذا الحفل الكبير ، والذي يضم فعاليات كثيره و فقرات متنوعة 

فأهلاً و سهلاً بكم ، و نتمنى لكم قضاء اوقات ممتعة 

و الدعوة عامة 





نبدأ على بركة الله .... 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]
بعد جهد جهيد ، وليل عتيد ، و أمل يتضاءل ليس ببعيد ، قطفنا ثمرة النجاح و تقدمنا خطوة في مركب الاقدار ، وأصبح لنا بكل زاوية ذكريات ، بين كل صفحة كتاب واخرى حكايات ، اسماء المواد الدراسية أصبح لها اشكال رمزية ، فتلك نحبها ، وههذه موضوعها غريب ، و الاخرى كالماء اذا حاولت جمعه راحة اليد 
ثم بعدما سكن الليل ، ورقد كل الطلاب الى نومهم ، بقينا نحن نصارع الزمان ، فما سكنت عيوننا ، ولا هدأت نفوسنا ، كان لنا بين كل نفس واخر حرب ، كان علينا أن نعيد ترتيب صفوفنا بعد كل مواجهة، كان علينا ان نتحلى بالطاقة النفسية كل حين 
فعندما انسحب هذا ، و تكاسل هذا ، و تضاءل طموح هذا ، بقي محاربو التكنو كالجبال الشماء ، فقد عرفنا ان لكل مجتهدٍ نصيب ، و عرفنا ان النصر صبرُ ساعة 

وها قد جاءت لحظة جني الثمار ، فهنيئاً لكل من :

1
محمد قسايمة 
جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا
كلية الطب – الطب و الجراحة 
سنة ثالثة 

2
غسان القضاة
جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا
كلية الهندسة – الهندسة الميكانيكية
سنة ثالثة 

3
سوسن عزمي 
جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا 
كلية الهندسة – هندسة الحاسوب 
سنة ثالثة 


والان نكون مع فقرة من الألعاب النارية و ندعو الخريجين الثلاثة بالتفضل للمنصة ، مع التصفييييييييييييييييييييييييق 












يتبع ... 


[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

و الان تنرككم مع فقرات متنوعة يصحبكم بها الطلاب الخريجون : 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1921541&id=68377582589#/video/video.php?v=124293313651&ref=mf
قصيدة القالها احد طلاب الطب بإحتفال طلاب الطب سنة ثالثة ، تعبر عن معاناة طالب الطب و ما يلقاة بكل فصل من دخوله للجامعة و حتى مغادرتها بالسنة الثالثة  
القصيدة إهداء لكل طلاب التكنو عامةً و طلاب الطب خاصة  

من هذا المدخل كنت اروح كل امتحان على بوابة رقم 11 مشان اروح امتحن بلابات ال 2G ، هون امتحنت كل امتحانات الفاينل ، وليش عملولنا الامتحانات بالهندسية مش بالطبية ما بعرف  




هذا سكوير ال D وهو أول شي بتشوفه بعد ما تطلع من السينس هول 2 طبعا من المدخل السفلي يعني من عند مكتب علي 


من هذا السكوير بكون طلاب الطب رايحين بعد كل محاضرة على الكفتيريا مشان نشتري عصير او اي شي ، وكثير كانت تصدف انه نروح و نلاقي الدكتور جاي على المحاضره ، فنركض بسرعه على الكفتيريا و نشتري بسرعه و نرجع ، و طبعا منقدر ندخل اللي بدنا اياه على المحاضره لانه الهول كبير وما حد داري عن حد 





صورة اخرى لسكوير ال D





هاي الصورة من الهندسية ، و متذكر وانا سنفور كنت مارق انا و واحد من صحابي من هون اجينا اتصورنا عند كلمة JUST 





هاي الصورة من الطبية، منظر حلو 





هاي الطريق الجديدة اللي عملوها بين الطبية و الهندسية ( طبعا هي بطلت جديدة بس هيك المتداول ) طريق حلوة بين الشجر ، احيانا بترك الباص و بمشيها 





هذا هو المسلخ ، أمام كفتيريا الطبية مباشرة ، هنا مكان تجمع طلاب الطبية بشكل عام و غريب انه بالصورة مش طالع ولا حد 





صورة اخرى للمسلخ 





هاي إحدى وجبات الفطور المقدمة من الكفتيريا ، طبعا كل يوم على الغدا بكون في 4 أكلات ، و كل يوم شكل 





هاي صورة بتظهر فيها المستشفى من سكوير الM بالطبية 






هاي باص النيدو أو باص الدودة ( تعددت أسماؤه ) هذا الباص بنقل بين الطبية و الهندسية 





الباص من الداخل 






وهاي منظر لمدخل الجامعة 



يتبع ...

----------


## saousana

هلا بنيجي للجامعة من وجهة نظري انا  :SnipeR (62): 



بما انه طالعين من امتحانات رح تكون البداية من المكتبة 
انا بحب مكتبة جامعتنا كتير ، مكتبة الطبية بالتحديد ، يعني بحب تكون دراسة الامتحانات فيها وببدى دراسة من اول اليوم ، حتى لما يكون الامتحان متأخر بكون من الساعة 8 في الجامعة وفي المكتبة وبنتجمع كل الشلة وبندرس وبنزعج كل اللي حوالينا 
طبعا اللي ببدي انزاعجه ولو قليلا منا بكون رد واحد فقط وطبعا مش مباشر بطريقة او بأخر " تسميع حكي " : اللي مش عاجبه يطلع المكتبة كبيرة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طبعا الدراسة ما بتنفع في اي مكان ، هو مكان واحد "الدوريات " ، ولما يكون الامتحان مهم كتير وفي حفظ بتكون في اخر الممر في الدوريات بين الكتب حيت يحلو الجلوس والاكل والشرب وحتى المشي بعيدا عن مراقبي المكتبة . :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بالمناسبة مكتبة الهندسية زنخة وصغيرة وبعيدة ومش حلوة ، وحتى لو كان كل دوامي هندسية الدراسة كلها لازم تكون في مكتبة الطبية والله يعني على ركبة الباص . :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




هون بيجي الحكي عن الباص وركبة الباص وانتظار الباص وعجقة الباص وشوب الباص وخنقة الباص وضحك الباص ومواقف الباص  ويييييييييييييييييييييه 
طبعا انا مجبورة اركبه لانه ما عندي سيارة  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
وبما انه كليتي الوحيدة المشتتة بين الطبية والهندسية :  "عمادة الكلية " في الهندسية ، "قسم هندسة الحاسوب " في الهندسية ، " قسم علوم الحاسوب ونظم المعلومات " في الطبية ، فأنا مضطرة اركب الباص وانعجق فيه حتى الحق المحاضرة من هون لهون ومن هون لهون . :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 









اما في حال كان ضايل للمحاضرة 5 دقايق ، فالكل مضطر يمشي حتى ما يحكيله الدكتور " out " :Db465236ff: 
ويسجله غياب ويكون بالصدفة اخر غياب عنده وينفصل من المادة وتصير مأساة  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
فهو مضطر اسفا انه يمشي 
طبعا المسافة كتير قصير ما بتعب وما بدها اشي وما فيها تراب وما بتخرب الكنادر ، ودايما فيّ ما بنحرق وجه حدى لما يمشي فيها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




نيجي للاماكن اللي بحبها انا في الجامعة   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 



كافيرتيا الهندسية


نقطة التجمع الرئيسية عند بداية كل صباح ، من الاحلى الامكان في الجامعة برأيي 
وبنشوف الكل " يعني اللي علينا علينا بنخلص وصلة التعليق على الناس من الصبح " ... لا بمزح ما عندي هاي العادة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



اما نقطة التجمع المسائية كمان مقابل الكفتيريا في الهندسية ، بس عند النافورة اللي هناك 
احلى مكان وخصوصا في الشوب بتكون في ، والهوا ينثر علينا رذاذ الماء من النافورة والواحد ببرد الشوي 
غالبا بتكون نقظة التجمع قبل اللاب اللي غالبا بكون في ال E 



اما اذا كان في امتحان وما كان في وقت انزل على المكتبة لانه كان عندي محاضرة وكمان شوي عندي محاضرة ، غالبا بتكون الاستراحة في سكوير الام " مع اني مش من المعجبين فيه " بس مجبرا اخاك  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 



يعني بما انه قسمي هناك واللابات هناك وما بعرف شو كمان هناك يعتبر الام يمكن يمكن بيتي ، مع انه نص القسم التاني في ال C5  واغلب محاضراتنا في ال E او في ال A  بس مش عارفة صاحباتي بحبو ال M 



من الاماكن الحلوة كمان في الجامعة " عن الرئاسة " 


بالنسبة للامتحانات : :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 قاعات الحظ بالنسبة الي " PH1 , PH2 ,P2" كل الامتحانات اللي امتحنتها فيهم زبطت فيهم خصوصا ال P2   هاي في الطبية ، اما الهندسية "M2 008 او M2 011 واحيانا في A2  بس ال CH هاي من اكتر القاعات اللي فيها حظ الي 
وفي امتحانات الاون لاين Lab 10h1 بحب امتحن فيه ولاب 2 


اما قاعات النحس : في الطبية مدرج العلوم 2 نحس نحس نحس ، المدرجات الطبية  كلها ، وامتحانات M الطبية كلها 
والهندسية  : اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد M5 124 اكتر قاعة نحس شفتها في كل حياتي ، ما عمري امتحنت فيها امتحان جبت فيه منيح  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
يا الله شو بكرهها وبكره شوفتها ، M2 010 وكمان هاي القاعة شؤوم كتيييييير 
ولابات الاون لاين لاب 10h3 ولاب 1  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


يتبع .......  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_موضوع حلو .. فكره رائعه من محمد نعمل هيك موضوع .. بس المشكله انه عطلنا وما رح نقدر نزودكم بالصور والتفاصيل زي ما بدنا .._
_بس لو خطرت ببال محمد قبل بشوي .._  
_جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا .. حلم كل طالب اردني .. كثير ناس تمنوا يدرسوا فيها وما طلع بأيدهم_
_انا من الناس الي غلطوا غلط كبير اني ما دخلت عليها من الاول .._  

__ 
_لكن انتبه .. جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا للكبار فقط_  
_بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا بتشوف الي عمرك ما شفته .. امتحانات فضائيه فيه .. دكاتره فهمانين فيه وفي حقيرين كمان.. طلاب نيردات فيه ..جنسيات مختلفه فيه .._ 
_رسوب تسألش عن الرسوب .. طالب التكنو لما يرسب ..برسب وهوه رافع راسه .. الله حملت ماده .._  
 

_انا انتقلت للتكنو السنه الماضيه ... يعني عشت حياة السنفره سنتين ... بس غير .. والله غير سنفرة التكنو عن سنفرة اليرموك .._ 
_الفصل الاول نص المواد طبيه والنص الثاني هندسيه .. عانيت جدا قد ما ضعت فيها .. بس هلا الحمدلله حافظينها عن غيب .._ 
_الفصل الثاني كان رائع بكل المقاييس .. دايما الفصل الثاني حلو_
_خلص الفصل الثاني عطلنا من هون والناس داوموا من هون .. وبالصيفي داومنا والناس صارت مكمله فيرست .. وعطلنا من يومين اخيرا_ 
_والناس ملت العطله كلها .. هاي قوانين التكنو .. بدك تتحملها .._ 
_اكثر الاماكن الي بحب اقعد فيها .. عادة عند مدرج الفاروق .. هناك معظم قعداتنا .._
_صوره الي انا وصحابي عند الفاروق_  
__ 
_او قدام الملاعب على الحشيش المكان المفضل للعبة الشده_

__ 
_وسكوير الام .. مقرنا .. مقر الميكانيك_  
__ 

_طبعا الهندسيه احلى من الطبيه بكثير ... الهندسيه كلها قعدات وهيك بتحسها غير.. الطبيه صار الواحد اذا بده يروحها يحسب الف حساب_ 
_لانه مشوارها عن كتله .. الحمدلله كملنا كل مواد الطبيه .. وبطلنا ندخله__ا_ 
_الحلو بالتكنو انه الكل فيها .. يعني لما كنت باليرموك ما كان حد من صحابي معي غير ثنين .. بالتكنو كل الشباب موجوده .._
_مستحيل يكون عندك بريك تقعد فيه لحالك ... مستحيل تاخذ ماده حره وما يكون معك ثنين ثلاث بنفس الماده بدون تخطيط مسبق_ 

_الاكل بالتكنو .. في عندك عدة الطرق .. اول شي الكفتيريا .. فطور ..سندويشات وصحون وشاي ونسكافيه وكل الي بدك اياه_ 
_الغدا بنزلوه على ال12 وبكونوا طابخين يوميا من 3-4 طبخات وانته بتنقي الي بدك اياه .. طبعا هون الاسعار رمزيه ..يعني وجبة غدا كامله مع بيبسي ما بتتجاوز الدينار_ 
_ثاني الطرق الجميعه .. بتقدر تقول سوبر ماركت كبير في كل شي .. وفي معجنات بجنبه .. وفي كمان دونتز تخيل دونت بالجامعه_ 
_والسنه الماضيه فتحوا عنا بالهندسيه كفتيريا الملاعب .. اكل طيب وغير شكل بس بدها فت .. الاسعار مش رمزيه ابدا .._ 
_فالضيوف لما تيجوا عنا ما ترضوا تاكلوا غير بكفتيريا الملاعب .._  
_وفي كمان الكشكات او ( الكتجات ) في رواية اخرى .. خارج الحرم الجامعي قعده حلوه واكل طيب خصوصا البيتزا .. والقشقوان_ 
_وطلاب الطبيه بيقدروا ياكلوا كمان من كفتيريا المستشفى_  
_احلى القاعات بالجامعه وعلى الاطلاق ال M5127_ 
_واقرف وانكد قاعه بالدنيا ال M5124 قاعة الشؤم .. لما تنزلك ماده فيها اعرف انه في مصيبه على الطريق_
_قاعات ال N1 طبيه كويسات النا ذكريات حلوه معهم_  
_بالتكنولوجيا فعاليات كثير بتصير .. ما في اسبوع بمر من دون احداث.. من معرض الجاليات .. لندوات عن الايدز او السكري .. لاحتفالات وطنيه .._ 
_والحمدلله كله بصير عنا بالهندسيه .. جماعة الطبيه مظلومين شوي_  
_المباني بجامعة العلوم مصممه بشكل رائع وفريد من نوعه .. الضيوف ببينوا مباشره من مشيتهم .. لازم يضيعوا ... ما حد بيعرف يمشي فيها غير طلابها .._ 
_المباني بالهندسيه بتبدا_ 
_بال A كلية العماره .._ 
_الC المدني_ 
_الM ميكانيك_ 
_الE كهرباء_ 
_الN عمادة شؤون الطلبه_ 
_والCH_ 
_ووووووو بعدين في النشاط الطلابي والنشاط الفني الي بداوم فيه المطرب الكبيرررررررر متعب السقار .. وبعدهم في البحيره .. اكيد سمعتوا عنها ..دايما لما يجي عنا ضيووف لازم يروحوا يزوروها .._  

__ 


__ 

_الطبيه مبانيها كالتالي_  
_PH_ 
_P_ 
_D_
_N_
_M_ 
__ 
_والمكتبه بين بين الان والام .. والهولات النورث والميدل والساوث تحت الام_ 
_وفي كمان مدرج العلوم 1 .. ومدرج العلوم 2 .. مقر طلاب الطب .. وبيطلع حجمه قد حجم كلية الحصن كلها_  

_صوره لمسجد الجامعه و مستشفى الملك عبدالله .._  
__ 

_صوره للدوده .. وما ادراك ما الدوده .._ 
__ 

_صوره لسكوير الP وال PH_  
__ 


_كلمة JUST في سكوير ال A .. مقابل شجرة الكريسمس_ 
__ 

_مشروع المكتبه ..بين الطبيه والهندسيه .. قيد الانشاء_  
 


_الحلو بالجامعه بتحسها دوله مستقله بس فيش عنا مخبز .. هاي المشكله_ 
_يتبع ..._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طيب وشو يعني الواحد بحتفل بتخرجه يلله مبروك يسلموا على مناظر جامعتكو بديش انزل صور للحصن بلاش احرقكو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  مها يا مها نزلي ... نزليلنا صورة البحيره تاعتكم والاثار وكله  :Db465236ff:  بانتظارك ..

 الله يبارك فيكي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بنزللكم صورة البحر الي عنا :Db465236ff: 

انا الي بنزلها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  يالله هينا بنستنا

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا للجميع موضوع رائع جدا 
وصور جميلة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يالله هينا بنستنا





البحره باخر الصوره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صح مها؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

طيب جكر فيكو رح ابلش 



هاد المدخل طبعا في تلفريك  بتنقلنا في حال اتعبنا  :SnipeR (51): 

هاي البحيرة بناء على طلب غسان  :Db465236ff: 



خلص بديش اكمل اي والله بننحسد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> البحره باخر الصوره
> 
> صح مها؟


صح صح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اخر الصورة بتلاقي هاي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب جكر فيكو رح ابلش 
> 
> 
> 
> هاد المدخل طبعا في تلفريك بتنقلنا في حال اتعبنا 
> 
> هاي البحيرة بناء على طلب غسان 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
> طيب ليش ما تعمل موضوع تخرجك انت وعمار من السنة الثالثة


 
[align=center] 
بعمله بعد الفطور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

والله الحصن لوجيا صايرة رائعة بعد التعديل 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> __
> 
> 
> 
> _البحره باخر الصوره_
> 
> _صح مها؟_




_اه انا شايفها_ 

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر
					

طيب جكر فيكو رح ابلش 


_


> __
> 
> _هاد المدخل طبعا في تلفريك بتنقلنا في حال اتعبنا_ 
> __
> _هاي البحيرة بناء على طلب غسان_ 
> 
> __
> 
> _خلص بديش اكمل اي والله بننحسد_




_ما شاء الله ماشاء الله ... خلص بدنا ننقل عندكم .. وفي تلفريك كمان  .. حاسكم بتدرسوا بجامعة هارفارد  مش كلية الحصن_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا زلمه جامعة هارفرد الخدوا التصاميم من عنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ذكرتيني كم كنت اركب فيها اونا داخل على الكليه 
لانه بتعرفي مشوار من الببوابه لجوا
ولا تنسي كمان الباص المكيف بين المبنى الي بسمو القديم ومبنى ابن خلدون

----------


## المالك الحزين

> ذكرتيني كم كنت اركب فيها اونا داخل على الكليه 
> لانه بتعرفي مشوار من الببوابه لجوا
> ولا تنسي كمان الباص المكيف بين المبنى الي بسمو القديم ومبنى ابن خلدون


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خلاص راحت عليك انت تخرجت

----------


## saousana

> طيب جكر فيكو رح ابلش 
> 
> 
> 
> هاد المدخل طبعا في تلفريك  بتنقلنا في حال اتعبنا 
> 
> هاي البحيرة بناء على طلب غسان 
> 
> 
> ...


متأكدة هاي جامعتكم ولا جامعة الدول العربية ؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
و اخيرا قدرت اجيبلكو صورة لمدرج العلوم 2

بهالمكان بقضي طلاب الطب حياتهم من السنة الاولى حتى نهاية الثالثة

يعني بصير النا زي الصف و كل قروب بصير الها مكان معين تقعد فيه 

انا مكاني على يسار الصورة لفوق شوي من الداتاشو 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

دكرتيني بباص الدودوة   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  كنت بفرح كثير لما شوفو لانو المنقد الوحيد النا مافيش حد مايطلع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


> طيب وشو يعني الواحد بحتفل بتخرجه يلله مبروك يسلموا على مناظر جامعتكو بديش انزل صور للحصن بلاش احرقكو

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس بصراحة جد الله يعين الكل هاي بلاد ناقص يحطو فيها شرطة ومغفر وهيك انت في عالم تكنولوجيا

ونحمد الله حمد يليق بجلال وجة وعضيم سلطانة اخوكم  حموز
[/align]

----------


## هايدي

والمكتبه بين بين الان والام .. والهولات النورث والميدل والساوث تحت الام 
وفي كمان مدرج العلوم 1 .. ومدرج العلوم 2 .. مقر طلاب الطب .. وبيطلع حجمه قد حجم كلية الحصن كلها
ليش يعني مقياسك كلية الحصن ؟؟ لهالدرجة ماخدها قدوة ؟؟؟ هي هي هي شكرا افحمتنا الله يجبر بخاطرك جبرت بخاطرنا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

مين حكى ما في عنا بحيرة بالحصن ؟؟ في لما يشطفوا المبنى القديم .. بتتجمع المي قدام المبنى .. هاي بركة مي ... ما البركة عبارة عن مي متجمعه .. استنو رح افرجيكوا كلية الحصن لما زارتنا الاميره سميه كيف صارت .. نظيييييييييييييفه .. انا اشتغربت انها نظيفه .. مسكين يا عمو ابو قاسم طالعه من خرجه تنظيف هالكلية

----------


## هايدي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ايااااااااااام_

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

دنيا !
والله دنيا !

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابيي هالموضوع شو حلو كان بس اللي  خلاني اضحك  اني بسبب هاد الموضوع حطيت موضوع عن كلية الحصن   :SnipeR (49):  طبعا بشبه كل اشي الا كليتنا هههههههههههه

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

مبروك لِمَن تَخَرَّج...
عقبال الّلِّي ما تخرج...
مبروك للجميع...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65): 
حوطك بالله ................سوالفك

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

يعني انا شفت الموضوع بال 2009 و صارلو الموضوع سنتين من نهاية سنة ثالثة يعني يُفتَرض بيكونو تخرَّجوا كُلهم...
إلّا إذا إنهم سلامتك...
يمكن بدهم دورة نيابية كل سنة دراسية ...
يعني هاي تكنو مش حيالله...

----------

